# krusader - instalacja ~x86

## pawelek

Witam wszystkich

Ostatnio z trudem udało mi się zainstalować krusader(1.80.0_beta2). Musiałem wklepać do pliku package.unmask linijkę: =kde-misc/krusader-1.80.0_beta2 i do pliku package.keywords linijkękde-misc/krusader ~x86.

Teraz moje pytanie czemu tak musiałem zrobić kiedy próbując zainstalować najnowszą wersje thunderbirda wystarczyło tylko wklepać do pliku package.keywords linijki

```
mail-client/mozilla-thunderbird ~x86

x11-plugins/enigmail ~x86
```

i koniec.

Jak wywaliłem linijkę =kde-misc/krusader-1.80.0_beta2 z pliku package.unmask i daję mu globalną aktualizację to chce robić downgrade, czyli wracać do wcześniejszej wersji. Co jest z tym krusaderem? a może to ja coś nie tak robię, ale wydaje mi się, że postępuję zgodnie z handbookiem.

----------

## unK

 *Quote:*   

> emerge =kde-misc/krusader-1.80.0_beta2 -p
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies /
> ...

 

Dlatego?

----------

## pawelek

 *unK wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   emerge =kde-misc/krusader-1.80.0_beta2 -p
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies /
> ...

 

To powiedz czemu jak odmaskowałem wszystkie te pakiety które były mu potrzebne nadal ma to samo? i chce wracać do wcześniejszej wersji.

----------

## bigfun

Odmaskowales wszystkie pakiety ktore mu byly potrzebne a sama wersje 1.80.0_beta2 odmaskowales (ew. wywaliles z package.mask) ?

----------

## pawelek

 *bigfun wrote:*   

> Odmaskowales wszystkie pakiety ktore mu byly potrzebne a sama wersje 1.80.0_beta2 odmaskowales (ew. wywaliles z package.mask) ?

 

Ok, już się połapałem. Myślałem, że tylko do jednego pliku trzeba wklepać kde-misc/krusader, gdyż zakłdałem, że skoro jest zamaskowane przez x86  to i automatycznie jest zamaskowane przez package.mask, ale chyba trochę nie zrozumiałem.

Z tego co zrozumiałem teraz to taki pakiet

```
kde-misc/krusader-1.80.0_beta2 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)
```

trzeba odmaskować w pliku package.unmask poprzez wklepanie linijki kde-misc/krusader i do pliku package.keywords także trzeba wklepać linijkę kde-misc/krusader, żeby odmaskować ~x86.

Mam nadzieję, że dobrze się połapałem z tym. No cóż trudne są początki z testowaniem nowych pakietów.

----------

## m.s.w

Generalnie jest tak, że package.mask jest tzw. twardym maskowaniem, które oznacza że na 100% coś jeszcze w tym ebuildzie/programie/zależnościach jest skopane. Maskowanie przez keyword ~x86 jest "miękkim" maskowaniem, przeznaczonym do testów i najczęściej (z własnego doświadczenia jak na razie w 100%) w pełni sprawnym i funkcjonalnym ebuildem/programem.

A na wypadek gdyby chodziło ci nie o testowanie ebuilda tylko o testowanie najnowszej wersji krusadera to polecam wersję cvs, dostęp do której można mieć w prosty sposób dzięki gotowemu ebuildowi ze strony krusadera. 

http://krusader.sourceforge.net/cvs.php rozdział "Gentoo Live Ebuild"

----------

## pawelek

 *m.s.w wrote:*   

> Generalnie jest tak, że package.mask jest tzw. twardym maskowaniem, które oznacza że na 100% coś jeszcze w tym ebuildzie/programie/zależnościach jest skopane. Maskowanie przez keyword ~x86 jest "miękkim" maskowaniem, przeznaczonym do testów i najczęściej (z własnego doświadczenia jak na razie w 100%) w pełni sprawnym i funkcjonalnym ebuildem/programem.
> 
> A na wypadek gdyby chodziło ci nie o testowanie ebuilda tylko o testowanie najnowszej wersji krusadera to polecam wersję cvs, dostęp do której można mieć w prosty sposób dzięki gotowemu ebuildowi ze strony krusadera. 
> 
> http://krusader.sourceforge.net/cvs.php rozdział "Gentoo Live Ebuild"

 

Dzięki, właśnie zainstalowałem.

A nie wiesz może, czy dało by się zainstalować dwie wersje tego krusadera obok siebie. GCC udało się namówić do takiej współpracy, a ten krusader ma jakieś ale i blokadę pokazuje z tą poprzednio zainstalowaną wersją. Nie bardzo wiem jak jeden program da się wsadzić do osobnego slotu, a drugi pokazuje blokadę.

Chciałbym sobie używać wersji stabilnej, żeby coś robić, a drugiej do testowania a tu widzę, że chyba się nie da.

----------

## m.s.w

TU już ci nie pomogę bo nie bawiłem się w to. Natomiast z tego co wiem, to jeżeli dany program nie został przewidziany do instalacji w "slocie" to raczej nie masz szans na zainstalowanie obok siebie dwóch różnych wersji ponieważ instalacja jednej wersji  nadpisuje instalację innej wersji. Tzn, nie masz szans na taką instalację stosując jedynie emerge. Wydaje mi się że mógłbyś to zrobić bawiąc się w ręczną instalację krusadera ze źródeł odpowiednio modyfikując ścieżki instalacyjne. Czy aby na pewno chcesz się w to bawić? Bo z drugiej strony nie do końca rozumię - skoro chcesz testować wersję niestabilną to najlepiej jest po prostu na niej pracować. Po co obok tego trzymać wersję stabilną?

m.s.w

----------

## BeteNoire

 *pawelek wrote:*   

> Chciałbym sobie używać wersji stabilnej, żeby coś robić, a drugiej do testowania a tu widzę, że chyba się nie da.

 

```
ROOT=~/programy emerge krusader-odmaskowany
```

i eksperymentujesz do woli.

A Krusader po prostu nie jest programem slotowanym więc nie można go wsadzić w dwóch wersjach do tego samego / .

----------

## pawelek

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

>  *pawelek wrote:*   Chciałbym sobie używać wersji stabilnej, żeby coś robić, a drugiej do testowania a tu widzę, że chyba się nie da. 
> 
> ```
> ROOT=~/programy emerge krusader-odmaskowany
> ```
> ...

 

Dzięki, nie wiedziałem o tym. Muszę się jeszcze sporo nauczyć o Gentoo:), ale jak na razie jestem bardzo z niego zadowolony, przynajmniej do czasu kiedy mam neta, a to już niedługo  :Sad: .

A odnośnie pytania poprzedniego kolegi, czemu chce używać obu wersji. Kiedyś używałem krusadera na debianie chyba i po wykonaniu jakiś tam czynności(bardzo często te czynności robiłem) krusader zawsze się wywalał i nie dało się normalnie pracować. Tak więc chciałem się zabezpieczyć przed takimi numerami i w razie gdyby któraś wersja krusadera nie będzie dopracowana i będzie się za często wywalała to chciałem na czas jakiejś tam koniecznej do wykonania czynności wrócić na stabilną wersję a nie użerać się z bugami gdy niema czasu.

PS

A czy ta wersja Krusader-CVS pod Gentoo, to ona rzeczywiście jest tak samo często uaktualniana? jak ta wersja oryginalna(czyste źródła) nie robiona pod konkretną dystrybucję. Takie pytanie mnie naszło, po tym jak zobaczyłem, że tam jest tylko r6, a krusader z CVSa jest wydawany prawie codziennie.

----------

